# Apostles Creed



## reformedminister (May 5, 2009)

I am curious which version of the Apostles' Creed everyone uses at their church worship services (if the creed is used)?


----------



## ww (May 5, 2009)

No Apostles Creed used in my church nor any Creed for that matter although I have no objections to it being used in Worship.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 5, 2009)

We use it occasionally (twice a year, perhaps), and the version we use is a modernized one printed in our hymn (e.g., "living" instead of "quick"; "universal" instead of "catholic"). For a confession of faith, we normally read responsively through the Westminster Shorter Catechism.


----------



## Whitefield (May 5, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> We use it occasionally (twice a year, perhaps), and the version we use is a modernized one printed in our hymn (e.g., "living" instead of "quick"; "universal" instead of "catholic"). For a confession of faith, we normally read responsively through the Westminster Shorter Catechism.



Tim, how does that version translate _descendit ad inferna_?


----------



## Marrow Man (May 5, 2009)

"He descended into hades."

BTW, I see I made a couple of mistakes; this version still uses the word "quick." It also says "the holy Christian church." Oh well, it's late.


----------



## bookslover (May 5, 2009)

We use the version printed in the back of the 1990 Trinity Hymnal (aka the Red Book) which states (a little too confidently, I believe) that Christ descended into hell.


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 6, 2009)

We recite the Nicene Creed at our church every Sunday morning. Although, the version that we use uses "We" instead of "I."


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 6, 2009)

We recite the Creed each week. Usually the Apostles Creed, but sometimes the Nicene. We use "I" The words hell and holy catholic church remain but are asterisked and explained at the bottom of the page.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 6, 2009)

We use it here and I think we only have one version


----------



## jwithnell (May 6, 2009)

We alternate between the the Apostles Creed and the Nicene Creed, as printed in the red Trinity Hymnal. I was recently at my old PCA church and they used the "original" version and it made me stumble a bit.


----------



## Adam Elliott (Jun 13, 2009)

The congregation I am a member of uses the older version of the Apostles Creed (Hell, Catholic Church, etc) for the Sunday morning service. On communion Sundays, once a quarter for us, we recite the Nicene Creed.


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2009)

We use the modernized version in the Red Trinity Hymnal. And to reply to an earlier post, this version makes ME stumble.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 14, 2009)

The transition to the newer one was an adjustment. (It just uses modern language, it does not water down the words.) I love having the creeds as part of worship -- we say them loudly!


----------



## Nate (Jun 14, 2009)

We recite every Sunday evening:

1. I believe in God the Father, Almighty, Maker of
heaven and earth;
2. And in Jesus Christ, His only begotten Son, our
Lord;
3. Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the
Virgin Mary;
4. Suffered under Pontius Pilate; was crucified, dead,
and buried; He descended into hell;
5. The third day He rose again from the dead;
6. He ascended into heaven, and sitteth at the right
hand of God the Father Almighty;
7. From thence He shall come to judge the living and
the dead.
8. I believe in the Holy Spirit.
9. I believe an holy catholic church; the communion
of saints;
10. The forgiveness of sins;
11. The resurrection of the body;
12. And the life everlasting. AMEN.


----------



## Narnian (Jun 14, 2009)

We recite the Red Trinity version every Sunday -though I prefer the Nicene.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 14, 2009)

bookslover said:


> We use the version printed in the back of the 1990 Trinity Hymnal (aka the Red Book) which states (a little too confidently, I believe) that Christ descended into hell.



We use the one printed in the Red Trinity hymnal as well.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jun 14, 2009)

(Red) Trinity Hymnal, alternate each week between the AC and NC.

You may want to know, jwithnell and I attend the same church.


----------

